# Model AR Steering Problems



## ArcticKnyght (Sep 23, 2021)

So this one is a bit of a bummer. Just finished up installing new key switch, fixing some electrical gremlins and generally just dialing the AR in and finally signed off on it for the auction. Moved on to working on the next one and one of the hands took it out for a spin. Well it got away from him and he slammed into a tree. Looks like no cosmetic damage to the exterior, but he managed to completely shatter parts of the steering box? Took me awhile to get it broke down out in the back 40, but I've got some pictures of the damaged parts. We are still short the manuals that the auction prep guys have misplaced, so I'm looking for some help to identify the parts names and numbers if anyone can help.

The steering box (?) here is completely shattered. The gears themselves look to be in ok shape and mesh.










and then the base of this is also complete broken free.










With this kind of damage is there any other components I should be concerned about?

Appreciate the any input and thoughts. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning ArticKnyght, 

Below is a listing of tractor salvage yards that have AR's in stock. Good Luck. 



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/dismantled-machines/list/manufacturer/john-deere/model/ar


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

It would be interesting to know what caused the cast steering housing to break


----------



## ArcticKnyght (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm not sure yet, so far other than the shattered gear box, haven't really found any other damage to the tractor itself. He misjudged a turn and clipped a vintage International grain truck with a tree growing thru it's bumper. Dented the fender on the International, stopped the AR cold, he backed it up and the steering was gone. Could see that the gearbox had split open. Once we got it opened up, we could see the full extent of the damage.


----------



## ArcticKnyght (Sep 23, 2021)

Thank you @sixbales I've got inquiries out to a handful of salvage yards hoping I can chase down parts sooner rather than later. This one was a big step backwards after having it all finished up and ready to go.


----------



## ArcticKnyght (Sep 23, 2021)

I have to say thank you to everyone who contributed to my posts over the last month. It allowed me to troubleshoot, fix and track down parts for all the tractors we were working on. With your help, we were able to get everything prepped and running prior to the viewing for the auction. For those of you who are interested, you can check out the auction here: Pidhirney Estate Auction

Thank you!


----------

